# Exposition sur les laques à ne pas manquer !



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Outre les métiers d'art exercés au sein même des manufactures, la haute horlogerie a souvent su faire appel a d'autres savoir-faire artistiques de haut vol, allant des métiers de la gravure à ceux de l'email, du sertissage, de la peinture, de la marqueterie, etc.

Vacheron Constantin a d'ailleurs valorisé nombre de ces disciplines au sein de sa collection des Métiers d'Art, qui compte chaque année un set de trois pièces vendues en éditions limitées. La manufacture de Genève a notamment présenté en 2011 une collection magistrale de garde-temps laqués et peints suivant la technique japonaise centenaire du maki-é.

Depuis quelques jours à Paris et jusqu'au 15 juillet, le musée Cernuschi propose une rétrospective unique de l'artiste Shibata Zeshin, qui a développé au Japon au milieu du XIX[SUP]ème[/SUP] siècle des techniques de peinture sur laque, bois ou papier, dont du maki-é, absolument magnifiques. L'exposition retrace sur les différents supports utilises par l'artiste (plateaux, kakemono, étuis, boites, etc.) une palette de savoir-faire et de nuance d'une finesse à couper le souffle. Le visiteur apprendra également les principes de base de récolte de la sève du laquier ainsi que les méthodes de peinture et de durcissement de la laque - laquelle, contrairement à une idée reçue, ne sèche pas mais durcit dans des conditions extrêmement sensibles de températures et d'hygrométrie.

Au final, en 1h30 environ, l'amateur d'art découvrira quelques uns des secrets utilisés dans la réalisations de motifs que certaines manufactures horlogères de renom ont su valoriser.

Rêves de laques au Musée Cernuschi, jusqu'au 15 juillet 2012 - Home | Musée Cernuschi | Paris.fr













© Cernuschi






© Vacheron Constantin


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Merci Olivier pour cet article, dommage que je ne sois pas en France en ce moment pour visiter cette expo. La VC est à tomber


----------

